# Nursing jobs



## Caztaz72 (Feb 4, 2008)

HI, I am a registered nurse in the UK. Do you need to do a nursing exam to be able to work in Canada as a nurse, like you do for USA?


----------



## Stuntmonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

6 weeks till registration if i remember correctly.


----------



## Caztaz72 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for that. Not a quick process then.


----------



## millie76 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,
Was wondering how it's going for you? did you manage to get a nursing post in Canada?

Cheers
Millie


----------

